# Dbol / winstrol oral cycle.



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have 2000 mg of d-bol atm and 1000 mg of winstrol on its way coming from reliable suppliers via a friend. (both oral 5mg tabs)

How should i take these? iv messed around with d-bol before but not this much or with another roid.

how would i go about getting the best from this stack? i hope to gain around 10lb's from the d-bol then build on definition with the winstrol, yet to get nova and clorid etc, my friend is taking care of that.

also any info on where i can buy milk thistle? is it available in holland and barret or a local chemist?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

OK bud here's a couple of way's to do it a Bulk and Cut thing:

Week 1-6: 30-50mg ED Dbol

Week 7-9: PCT

Week 12-18: 50mg ED Winny

Week 19-21: PCT

or

Week 1-4: 30-50mg ED Dbol

Week 5-8: 50mg ED Winny

Week 9: PCT

or just run Dbol for now and save Winny for a few months down the line.

You will need to drink plenty of water and Liver Support is advised yes MT from H&B.

Do not start this without Nolva and Clomid your PCT meds. Also especially Nolva in case of gyno.

Also if you have used Dbol etc.. before maybe it's time to start thinking about injections now.


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

IMO, unless your bodyfat is low, I would keep the winstrol for another day mate.

Otherwise ^^Harry^^ has some good ideas.


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

i didnt use anything last time, just d-bol, anywhere i can get pct ?

i have low bodyfat and definition, altho i lost the definition from d-bol last time i was on it.

are injections that much better then? i know they meant to be better for the liver etc but i dont know much about em


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

PCT is Clomid and Nolva you cannot get it from a shop it will need to come from your source.

Jabs are a lot better they are safer and you should keep more gains from them.


----------



## Felzy21 (Mar 16, 2008)

my "source" is a friends gym owners mate, its kinda a long chain that takes a while for me to get my hands on the stuff.

is it not orderable online? i didnt know if it was illegal or anything?

my friend said hes gonna get me nolva with the winny but i dunno bout clorid, how much do they normally cost?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No price discussions please..........

Harry, that is some good advice.......

Injectables are way better but orals have their place.

I think the object here is to gain well and get out without much complications.

Orals will offer this, but it comes with a price.......

Liver and lipid profile for the most part.............


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes i know exactly what you mean as i took to many oral steroids mixed with injections and ended up with bad liver problems in the early 90s.


----------



## lifter69 (Apr 25, 2011)

Harry said:


> OK bud here's a couple of way's to do it a Bulk and Cut thing:
> 
> Week 1-6: 30-50mg ED Dbol
> 
> ...


i like the sound of this.. it is along the lines of what ive been looking at,for extra cutting purposes could clenbuterol be added along side the winstrol? or is this a bad idea??


----------

